# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.2.0

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم بحمد الله بتطوير الشبكة الى اخر نسخة 

واضافة بعض المميزات الرائعه

نتمنى لكم اجمل الاوقات

ادارة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------

